#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Существование души  !?

## Тимофей:)

Начну с того что для меня существование души это не вопрос, а факт! Обо всём по порядку, начал заниматься хатха йогой в 10 лет, уже тогда я задумался что такое душа, для чего мы здесь,кто мы, и т д! По прошествии пяти лет занятий в одну прекрасную ночь поле занятий йогой,  занимался медитацией, после минут 10 примерно, ощутил дрожь в теле и как будто сотни молоточков стучат по темечку,потом нарастающий звон колоколов и я взлетел над телом,то что я называю Я и было существо думающее то-бишь Я, я знал что оставил тело в низу ,я имел форму некого неровного шара энергии, но у этой энергии была своя относительная плотность,выйдя из тела я осознал что я есть часть общего ,целого, но в тоже время Я ЕСТЬ сознание , я тот кто был в физическом теле ,многие понятия такие как время и т д,не существуют в том состоянии , Я знал что есть как бы общий разум я часть этого разума но с собственным сознанием,я знал ответы абсолютно на все вопросы, но вопросов не возникало так как в них отпадает надобность,зачем задавать вопросы на которые ты изначально знаешь ответ :Smilie: ! И то что я существую как отдельное сознание, но являюсь частью целого тоже было неоспоримым фактом! Затем у меня были другие эксперементы,но это уже другая история! Так вот САМ ВОПРОС я всегда считал себя атеистом,как оказалось это не так)))) после прочтения четырёх основных учений Будды я понял что я буддист) но мне непонятен один аспект, Будда говорил что всё пустота, и души как и не души не существует,вот здесь происходит диссонанс), ведь я то знаю что душа существует ,но я есть МОЗГ говорит мне что я не могу быть умнее Будды ) , соответственно я ошибаюсь) вот и всплыл наш диссонанс!))) Может кто нибудь подскажет, натолкнёт, или намекнёт как привести в порядок я (есть МОЗГ) :Smilie:  Для понимающих пишу ПС, (не путать с осознанными сноведениями ,я хорошо разбираюсь в этом вопросе)! :Smilie:  Прошу троллей особо не утруждаться,хотелось бы пообщаться с людьми знающими! :Kiss:

----------

Балдинг (19.01.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.01.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

А почему Вы думаете, что душа это именно то, что Вы ощутили? Что если и душой называется что-то другое, и то, что Вы ощутили имеет немало самых разнообразных объяснений, укладывающихся, в основном, в чисто научное понятие "измененные состояния сознания"?

Но дело даже не в объяснениях. В объяснениях можно провести всю жизнь.
Вопрос в том, что это Вам дает. Что изменилось? Что такого Вы теперь можете с этим сделать, что не могли, когда были атеистом?
Люди часто очаровываются чем-то, чему в общем-то нет никакого применения, кроме радостного переживания. Радостные переживания это совсем неплохо - но вовсе не то, на что стоит всерьез делать ставку.

----------

Монферран (05.07.2018), Ридонлиев (30.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я знал что есть как бы общий разум я часть этого разума но с собственным сознанием,я знал ответы абсолютно на все вопросы, но вопросов не возникало так как в них отпадает надобность,зачем задавать вопросы на которые ты изначально знаешь ответ!


Вы забыли ответ на вопрос, который сейчас задаете?
Почему сейчас возник вопрос?

----------

Дэнни (19.01.2015), Ириша (20.01.2015)

----------


## Тимофей:)

Вопрос возник когда я начал изучать буддизм! До этого вопросов не возникало :Smilie:

----------

Фил (19.01.2015)

----------


## Тимофей:)

Потому что я просто знал,это даже не (Я просто знал),а зналось это как всеобщее знание! Не моё личное! Что мне это дало? Знание о бессмертии, что не существует такое понятие как смерть(конечный пункт сознания)! Как вы думаете это что то даёт? :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос возник когда я начал изучать буддизм! До этого вопросов не возникало


А зачем Вы начали изучать буддизм? Почему именно буддизм?
У Вас был такой опыт, по сути - Просветление.
Что еще нужно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому что я просто знал,это даже не (Я просто знал),а зналось это как всеобщее знание! Не моё личное! Что мне это дало? Знание о бессмертии, что не существует такое понятие как смерть(конечный пункт сознания)! Как вы думаете это что то даёт?


Попробуйте это как-то применить и узнаете наверняка. Разве мнения что-то значат?
Ну вот представьте, Вы научились есть палочками. Вы можете это проверить. Разве Вы будете спрашивать кого-то - дает ли Вам это что-то? Вы просто станете это использовать, когда нужно. 

Буддийская практика, реализация Дхармы, имеет очень ясное применение в повседневной жизни. Прекращаются страхи, страсти, в каждой ситуации присутствует понимание происходящего и уверенность в том, что следует сделать, сопутствующая внимательности и достижению ожидаемых результатов.

----------

Алик (19.01.2015), Монферран (05.07.2018), Сергей Губарев (19.01.2015)

----------


## Aion

Тимофей, см. Теория несуществования души

----------


## Тимофей:)

> Тимофей, см. Теория несуществования души


Но это всего лишь (Теория не существования души), в данный момент я говорю о практике :Smilie: , о том с чем я столкнулся лично!

----------


## Нико

> Но это всего лишь (Теория не существования души), в данный момент я говорю о практике, о том с чем я столкнулся лично!


То, с чем вы столкнулись, не говорит о душе, это лишь опыт выхода сознания из тела. Наверняка после возвращения в тело вам было очень некомфортно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Я склоняюсь к использованию терминологии "прекращение контакта с телом" вместо "выхода сознания из тела".

----------

Монферран (05.07.2018)

----------


## Нико

> Я склоняюсь к использованию терминологии "прекращение контакта с телом" вместо "выхода сознания из тела".


Ну понятно, что как такового полного выхода не бывает, пока человек ещё жив, но всё же есть ощущение оторванности, а когда грубое (или полугрубое) сознание вновь соприкасается с телом или входит в него, не знаю, как лучше сказать, такое ощущение, что тебя грубо и болезненно впихнули в какую-то оболочку.

----------


## Фил

> Но это всего лишь (Теория не существования души), в данный момент я говорю о практике, о том с чем я столкнулся лично!


 Так Вы знаете с чем Вы столкнулись или нет?
Я так понимаю что нет?

----------


## Aion

> Но это всего лишь (Теория не существования души), в данный момент я говорю о практике, о том с чем я столкнулся лично!


Тимофей, ну это же ваши слова: 


> Так вот САМ ВОПРОС я всегда считал себя атеистом,как оказалось это не так)))) после прочтения четырёх основных учений Будды я понял что я буддист) но мне непонятен один аспект, Будда говорил что всё пустота, и души как и не души не существует,вот здесь происходит диссонанс)


Поясните, пожалуйста, о какой практике вы спросили?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Тимофей:)

> А зачем Вы начали изучать буддизм? Почему именно буддизм?
> У Вас был такой опыт, по сути - Просветление.
> Что еще нужно?


Почему именно буддизм?! В момент как вы выразились просветления я получил определённое понимание! И то что все религии (грубо говоря )ложны,для меня не было откровением :Smilie:  Но буддизм это же не религия  :Smilie: !!И так как я нахожусь в постоянном поиске, ну гностик я  :Smilie:  наткнувшись на буддизм я понял , что понимания возникшие в момент просветления в плотную подходят к буддизму! А прослушав книгу (Почему вы не буддист) я понял что жил именно как буддист ,не зная о буддизме ничего :Smilie:  Стал изучать, и пока не понял что Будда имел ввиду что душа как вечное неизменное Я не существует! В целом я согласен с тем что душа так же подвержена изменению,она не постоянна, с точки зрения что непостоянное не есть вечное! Вот и мой ДИССОНАНС :Smilie: )) НО ведь опыт мне говорит, что сознание есть вечное, в тоже время я есть часть общего! :Smilie:  и снова здорова! :Smilie: )Смысл в том что для меня получившего определённый опыт,существование души как я сущность есть факт, в тоже время эта сущность не является чем то неизменным и существующем само по себе, это есть часть общего (целого). Жаль что невозможно пообщаться с Буддой на данную тему :Smilie:  ХОТЯ....

----------


## Тимофей:)

> Тимофей, ну это же ваши слова: 
> 
> Поясните, пожалуйста, о какой практике вы спросили?


Мне непонятен этот аспект именно в БУДДИЗМЕ,в учениях Будды!! :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Почему именно буддизм?! В момент как вы выразились просветления я получил определённое понимание! И то что все религии (грубо говоря )ложны,для меня не было откровением Но буддизм это же не религия !!И так как я нахожусь в постоянном поиске, ну гностик я  наткнувшись на буддизм я понял , что понимания возникшие в момент просветления в плотную подходят к буддизму! А прослушав книгу (Почему вы не буддист) я понял что жил именно как буддист ,не зная о буддизме ничего Стал изучать, и пока не понял что Будда имел ввиду что душа как вечное неизменное Я не существует! В целом я согласен с тем что душа так же подвержена изменению,она не постоянна, с точки зрения что непостоянное не есть вечное! Вот и мой ДИССОНАНС)) НО ведь опыт мне говорит, что сознание есть вечное, в тоже время я есть часть общего! и снова здорова!)Смысл в том что для меня получившего определённый опыт,существование души как я сущность есть факт, в тоже время эта сущность не является чем то неизменным и существующем само по себе, это есть часть общего (целого). Жаль что невозможно пообщаться с Буддой на данную тему ХОТЯ....


 А в чем диссонанс?
Тут проблема еще определится с терминологией.
Что значит "сознание есть вечное", оно не меняется?

----------


## Тимофей:)

> Так Вы знаете с чем Вы столкнулись или нет?
> Я так понимаю что нет?


Я знаю! Но мои знания немного не совпадают с учением Будды, собственно в этом и вопрос.Вопрос не в моих знаниях, а в том что по этому поводу говорится в буддизме! Скорее всего я просто не правильно интерпретирую учения Будды! :Smilie:

----------


## Тимофей:)

> Ну понятно, что как такового полного выхода не бывает, пока человек ещё жив, но всё же есть ощущение оторванности, а когда грубое (или полугрубое) сознание вновь соприкасается с телом или входит в него, не знаю, как лучше сказать, такое ощущение, что тебя грубо и болезненно впихнули в какую-то оболочку.


Ни разу такого не было :Smilie:  Всё очень спокойно и естественно!

----------


## Тимофей:)

> То, с чем вы столкнулись, не говорит о душе, это лишь опыт выхода сознания из тела. Наверняка после возвращения в тело вам было очень некомфортно.


Попрошу не путать осознанные сновидения, и тому подобные вещи, с тем о чём я говорю! :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Для меня буддизм - это тонкая настройка, своего рода "тьюнинг" ума, осуществляемый на основе и с применением глубокого понимания, достигнутого учителями линии преемственности. Такая деятельность (обычно называемая медитацией) позволяет совершить подлинную трансформацию ума.
> Поэтому для меня важно понять реальное воззрение этих людей, составивших соответствующие "карты" и "путеводители" по тем областям сознания, в которых им довелось побывать.


Т.е. Вы пока еще этого воззрения не поняли?

(Перевод Елены Рерих я упоминал в той связи, что опираться на какие бы то ни было цитаты без понимания сути - бессмысленно,
а Вы как раз не можете объяснить суть приводимых Вами же цитат. Вас самого это не смущает?)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Очень хорошо.
> ЧННР и говорит, что не меняется _принцип_.
> Личность же, пока она существует, находится в постоянном изменении.


Вечная, нерушимая, неподвижная и т.п. буддовость/татхагатовость и есть принцип, абстракция. Такое прочтение согласуется с прочими ("хинаянскими"  :Smilie:  ) частями буддизма, в отличие от атмавады.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не я утверждаю, а таково "общее место" буддизма махаяны: поток сознания каждого существа безначален, бесконечен и индивидуален. Это одно из отличий от веданты, где индивидуальная джива есть лишь эманация Парабрахмана.


У вас, мол, не веданта, у вас--пудгалавада.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. Вы пока еще этого воззрения не поняли?


Полное и окончательное понимание воззрения - это достижение полной пробужденности (состояния будды).




> а Вы как раз не можете объяснить суть приводимых Вами же цитат. Вас самого это не смущает?)


Может быть и так, что это не я не могу объяснить, а вы не можете (или не желаете) понять.

----------


## Фил

> Может быть и так, что это не я не могу объяснить, а вы не можете (или не желаете) понять.


Нет, так быть не может.
Потому что я задаю вопросы, а Вы на них - не отвечаете (т.е. именно не можете объяснить)

Например вопрос, как возможно нечто "индивидуальное бесконечное", если "индивидуальное" - это уже конечное?
Или Вы понимаете под словом "бесконечное" что-то ограниченное?
Ваш ответ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например вопрос, как возможно нечто "индивидуальное бесконечное", если "индивидуальное" - это уже конечное?
> Или Вы понимаете под словом "бесконечное" что-то ограниченное?
> Ваш ответ?


Как вы понимаете категорию "конечное"?
Почему "индивидуальное" непременно должно быть "конечным"?

----------


## Фил

> Как вы понимаете категорию "конечное"?


ограниченное



> Почему "индивидуальное" непременно должно быть "конечным"?


Потому что иначе оно потеряет индивидуальность (отличие)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ограниченное


Кроме пространственных и временнЫх, какие еще бывают ограничения?




> Потому что иначе оно потеряет индивидуальность (отличие)


А могут они быть разными (и в этом смысле индивидуальными), но не имеющими собственных признаков, по которым их можно было бы различить?
Как вы предлагаете отличать одну "просто-ясность-и-осознавание" от другой?
Буддийские учителя махаяны говорят, что одна сантанна от другой отличается просто тем, что они "просто разные", и эта индивидуальность сохраняется вплоть до полного очищеия, то есть до достижения Пробужденности. Наверное, логика их подкачала, вероятно, они просто Нагарджуну не читали, в отличие от вас.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

После пробуждения, создаётся такое впечатление, все сантаны сливаются (в вечном экстазе).

----------

Фил (13.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кроме пространственных и временнЫх, какие еще бывают ограничения?


Это, можно назвать, материальные ограничения.
Но точно так же могут быть ограничения формы или имени.




> А могут они быть разными (и в этом смысле индивидуальными), но не имеющими собственных признаков, по которым их можно было бы различить?
> Как вы предлагаете отличать одну "просто-ясность-и-осознавание" от другой?
> Буддийские учителя махаяны говорят, что одна сантанна от другой отличается просто тем, что они "просто разные", и эта индивидуальность сохраняется вплоть до полного очищеия, то есть до достижения Пробужденности. Наверное, логика их подкачала, вероятно, они просто Нагарджуну не читали, в отличие от вас.


 Могут.
Под "просто разные" понимается то, что они не сравнимы. Нет каких-то общих признаков, по которым бы можно было бы провести различие.
Поэтому они "просто разные". Как "иное" и "иное иного".
Ну и что?
Будучи индивидуальными они ограничены.

Будучи ограниченными, они не могут обладать самобытием.
Как?

----------


## Фил

Для самобытия нужен неограниченный (неиндивидуальный) атман (ака брахман), что есть индуизм и другие этерналистские философии.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Будучи ограниченными, они не могут обладать самобытием.
> Как?


Ограниченные пудгалы, отличные друг от друга, обладают самобытием. Это совершенно логично.

----------


## Фил

> Буддийские учителя махаяны говорят, что одна сантанна от другой отличается просто тем, что они "просто разные", и эта индивидуальность сохраняется вплоть до полного очищеия, то есть до достижения Пробужденности. Наверное, логика их подкачала, вероятно, они просто Нагарджуну не читали, в отличие от вас.


Я более чем уверен, что логика у них более развита чем у меня и Нагарджуну они конечно-же читали (как можно представить буддийского учителя не читавшего Нагарджуну?!).
А Вы бы лучше, раз у Вас такая возможность есть, озвучили бы это противоречия и написали бы здесь результат.
Противоречий то быть не должно, и как мне кажется их и нет. Есть какое то неправильное понимание и использование терминологии.

----------


## Фил

> Ограниченные пудгалы, отличные друг от друга, обладают самобытием. Это совершенно логично.


Пудгалы, пуруши, дживы, атманы - конечно. Они это умеют.

----------


## Сергей Хос

[QUOTE=Фил;755231А Вы бы лучше, раз у Вас такая возможность есть, озвучили бы это противоречия и написали бы здесь результат.[/QUOTE]
Я не вижу тут никаких противоречий. Если такое понимание не укладывается в логические схемы предпосылочного рассудочного мышления, это еще не говорит о его собственной противоречивости, глупости или ненужности.
Сказано ведь: "Немыслимая, неизреченная Праджняпарамита"

----------


## Фил

> Я не вижу тут никаких противоречий. Если такое понимание не укладывается в логические схемы предпосылочного рассудочного мышления, это еще не говорит о его собственной противоречивости, глупости или ненужности.
> Сказано ведь: "Немыслимая, неизреченная Праджняпарамита"


Тогда не изрекайте, пожалуйста, такие оксюмороны как "индивидуальный бесконечный" и все будет хорошо.
Явно ведь Вы изрекате что-то мыслимое, т.е. не Праджняпарамиту.

----------


## Нико

Тут фишка есть, имхо... "Я" действительно постоянно, как ярлык, который накладывается на изменчивую основу совокупностей. И оно вечно, т.к. и УЯС, наитончайший ум, является совокупностью этого наитончайшего ума и наитончайшей праны. Природа будды безначальна и бесконечна, потому что при достижении состоянии будды она реализуется в Трикаю. Постоянной её можно назвать потому, что постоянна пустота, таковость, как один её елемент.) Если смотреть с таких позиций, то противоречий не видно. И я отчётливо помню, что Его Святейшество упоминал о несамосущности ригпа.

----------

Фил (13.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> И я отчётливо помню, что Его Святейшество упоминал о несамосущности ригпа.


Ну а как по другому?

----------

Нико (13.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> ДМ Тит Нат Хан писал, что, когда моет свою чашку, испытывает восторг, будто купает новорождённого Будду. То, что я делаю прямо сейчас - самое важное в мире. И так всегда, потому что нет другой ситуации. Я сейчас, нажимая на кнопки клавиатуры, пишу Вам ответ, и это единственное, что сейчас важно. Если я пойду на поводу у мыслей, то всё пропало), появится куча важных вещей, дел, проблем.  
> Рассудок и интуиция - это два в одном флаконе,  и разделить нельзя, и функции разные.


"Всё пропало" пахнет привязанностью. Рассудок и интуиция - это концепции.  :Smilie: 

Возможно, важность сиюминутного использования клавы Вам хочется приправить специями концепций, упомянув их в конце сообщения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1) УЯС, *наитончайший ум, является совокупностью* этого наитончайшего ума и наитончайшей праны.
> 2) Природа будды безначальна и бесконечна, потому что при достижении состоянии будды она реализуется в Трикаю. *Постоянной её можно назвать потому, что постоянна пустота, таковость*, как один её елемент.


Сразу две неточности:

1) Наитончайший ум не может быть никакой "совокупностью", поскольку известно, что он "прост", то есть не составной, будучи "только-ясностью-и-осознаванием".
А мыслить какую-то "прану", как носитель, отдельный от "ума" как носимого - вот это как раз и есть субстанционализм.

2) Это верно лишь в случае понимания пустоты в контексте женонг. Если же пустоту понимать как "простое отсутствие", приведенное утверждение лишается какого-либо смысла.




> И я отчётливо помню, что Его Святейшество упоминал о несамосущности ригпа.


У Лонгченпы мне встречалось порядка шести вариантов понимания категории "не-самосущее", самых разных.

Пресловутая "таковость" же - это просто указание на невозможность определить сущее в понятиях. Но если понятия - лишь ярлыки, из этого никак не следует, что обозначаемое ими не существует. Так, например, ты никак не можешь определить в понятиях переживание "сладости". Можешь лишь сказать "Это - сладкое". Здесь "это" - татхата, а "сладкое" - обозначающий ярлык.

----------


## Фил

> 1) Наитончайший ум не может быть никакой "совокупностью", поскольку известно, что он "прост", то есть не составной, будучи "только-ясностью-и-осознаванием".
> А мыслить какую-то "прану", как носитель, отдельный от "ума" как носимого - вот это как раз и есть субстанционализм.
> .


А это что по Вашему



> Наитончайший ум не может быть никакой "совокупностью", поскольку известно, что он "прост", то есть не составной, будучи "только-ясностью-и-осознаванием".


как не субстанционализм?

----------

Нико (14.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Сразу две неточности:
> 
> 1) Наитончайший ум не может быть никакой "совокупностью", поскольку известно, что он "прост", то есть не составной, будучи "только-ясностью-и-осознаванием".
> А мыслить какую-то "прану", как носитель, отдельный от "ума" как носимого - вот это как раз и есть субстанционализм.
> 
> 2) Это верно лишь в случае понимания пустоты в контексте женонг. Если же пустоту понимать как "простое отсутствие", приведенное утверждение лишается какого-либо смысла.
> 
> У Лонгченпы мне встречалось порядка шести вариантов понимания категории "не-самосущее", самых разных.
> 
> Пресловутая "таковость" же - это просто указание на невозможность определить сущее в понятиях. Но если понятия - лишь ярлыки, из этого никак не следует, что обозначаемое ими не существует. Так, например, ты никак не можешь определить в понятиях переживание "сладости". Можешь лишь сказать "Это - сладкое". Здесь "это" - татхата, а "сладкое" - обозначающий ярлык.


Нет времени отвечать, но позже держись!))))

----------


## Фил

> 2) Это верно лишь в случае понимания пустоты в контексте женонг. Если же пустоту понимать как "простое отсутствие", приведенное утверждение лишается какого-либо смысла.


 И в пустоте от себя и в пустоте от другого.
В совокупности.
Только в контексте жентонг рассматривать невозможно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> как не субстанционализм?


Похоже, вы просто не понимаете, о чем говорите.

"Субстанционализм" - это утверждение суб-станции, "носителя" иносущего "носимому".
В выделенной вами фразе нет никакого суб-станционализма: изначальные ум как сущее тождественен самому себе, он не имеет никакой дополнительной суб-станции.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Изначальный ум сам себе субстанция (носитель феноменов).
В результате дхармы уже не сами-себе-дхармины и... всё пропало  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (13.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Похоже, вы просто не понимаете, о чем говорите.
> 
> "Субстанционализм" - это утверждение суб-станции, "носителя" иносущего "носимому".
> В выделенной вами фразе нет никакого суб-станционализма: изначальные ум как сущее тождественен самому себе, он не имеет никакой дополнительной суб-станции.


Конечно субстанция не имеет дополнительной субстанции - она сама субстанция, куда уже дальше?
Он является субстанцией для остального, как нечто неделимое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Изначальный ум сам себе субстанция (носитель феноменов).
> В результате дхармы уже не сами-себе-дхармины и... всё пропало


Это верно в том смысле, что все дхармы "рождены" разумом в процессе концептуального "мыслетворчества" (prapanca) как подобные иллюзии видимости (см. знаменитые 8 примеров иллюзорности).
Это в общем-то азы махаяны.

----------


## Aion

> Личность же, пока она существует, находится в постоянном изменении.


Всё находится в постоянном изменении, но разные слои психики меняются с разной скоростью и периодичностью.

----------


## Фил

> Всё находится в постоянном изменении, но разные слои психики меняются с разной скоростью и периодичностью.


Спасибо Кэп!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Это верно в том смысле, что все дхармы "рождены" разумом в процессе концептуального "мыслетворчества" (prapanca) как подобные иллюзии видимости (см. знаменитые 8 примеров иллюзорности).
> Это в общем-то азы махаяны.


Если разум способен "рождать" дхармы, то как он самотождественнен?
Тут уж либо туда, либо сюда.

----------


## Aion

> Спасибо Кэп!


На здоровье!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это верно в том смысле, что все дхармы "рождены" разумом в процессе концептуального "мыслетворчества" (prapanca) как подобные иллюзии видимости (см. знаменитые 8 примеров иллюзорности).


Не все. Как минимум, чувственное не рождено в процессе мыслетворчества.

----------


## Дубинин

Изначальная неизменная зелёность, ванючесть, ясность- познаваемость, отдельность, угрюмость.. Нет не одной причины изменить вечную "вонючесть"! Можно убрать нос- ингредиенты- разрушить миры, но ванючесть как чистый принцип- есть всегда- при соединении  носа и дерьма!- и не надо говорить о непостоянстве дерьма и носа- принцип вечен- и есть всегда!

----------


## Фил

> Изначальная неизменная зелёность, ванючесть, ясность- познаваемость, отдельность, угрюмость.. Нет не одной причины изменить вечную "вонючесть"! Можно убрать нос- ингредиенты- разрушить миры, но ванючесть как чистый принцип- есть всегда- при соединении  носа и дерьма!- и не надо говорить о непостоянстве дерьма и носа- принцип вечен- и есть всегда!


Это Платон. Не буддизм,

----------

Крымский (13.05.2016)

----------


## Aion

> и не надо говорить о непостоянстве дерьма и носа- принцип вечен- и есть всегда!


Не надо фиксироваться на анальной стадии, есть и другие непостоянства...

----------


## Дубинин

> Это Платон. Не буддизм,


Так именно и существует знаменитый "вечный ясный свет"- ибо вечен- ибо "прилагательное"- фикцию не убить!, как противоядие против- "никак" как обязательное проявление для инструментов: мозга там..  и всё. Нужно ведь только "пресечение"- нирвана, а вовсе не достижение чего-то.. остальное уловки..

----------

Крымский (13.05.2016), Фил (13.05.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Это Платон. Не буддизм,


Платон был буддистом или Будда платоником? :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> "Всё пропало" пахнет привязанностью. Рассудок и интуиция - это концепции. 
> 
> Возможно, важность сиюминутного использования клавы Вам хочется приправить специями концепций, упомянув их в конце сообщения.


Конечно, концепции. А как иначе можно общаться с себе подобными? Есть ещё, правда, и невербальные способы общения, типа смайликов , но они, на мой взгляд, недостаточно  информативны ). Тьфу, блин, и меня в разлагольствования понесло  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (13.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Конечно, концепции. А как иначе можно общаться с себе подобными? Есть ещё, правда, и невербальные способы общения, типа смайликов , но они, на мой взгляд, недостаточно  информативны ). Тьфу, блин, и меня в разлагольствования понесло


Извините меня пожалуйста. 
Да какая разница - разглагольствования или ещё что-то? Вот, например, коаны вышибают всевозможные невидимые опоры в уме. Разве не интересно эти опоры обнаружить в повседневной жизни?

----------

Алик (13.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не все. Как минимум, чувственное не рождено в процессе мыслетворчества.


Что вы называете "чувственным"? Небось, "неделимые атомы" вайбхашиков? ))))

Школа вайбхашиков учит, что все [внешние] явления установлены в силу собственных признаков  материальных частиц  [из которых они состоят]. Мы же, напротив, утверждаем, что *уму предстают [его собственные] кармические следы в виде обманчивых явлений*, но то, что таким образом видится, не существует подлинно , подобно образам сновидений.

Лонгченпа. Семньи нгельсо

----------

Aion (13.05.2016)

----------


## Тихон

> Ну а вы каким образом это делаете?


 Говорят некоторые люди не живу а существую, наверное Будда это имел ввиду что ум оторваный от своей природы влачит жалкое существование, как будто и несуществует, по настоящему и не живет.

----------


## Фил

> Платон был буддистом или Будда платоником?


Это шутка  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Это шутка


Да, конечно. Вот ещё одна: 
Буддизм и неоплатонизм: к вопросу о некоторых параллелях

----------


## Фил

> Да, конечно. Вот ещё одна: 
> Буддизм и неоплатонизм: к вопросу о некоторых параллелях


Comedy Club
(Я могу аргументировать свою позицию, они - вряд ли...)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что вы называете "чувственным"? Небось, "неделимые атомы" вайбхашиков? ))))
> 
> Школа вайбхашиков учит, что все [внешние] явления установлены в силу собственных признаков  материальных частиц  [из которых они состоят]. Мы же, напротив, утверждаем, что *уму предстают [его собственные] кармические следы в виде обманчивых явлений*, но то, что таким образом видится, не существует подлинно , подобно образам сновидений.
> 
> Лонгченпа. Семньи нгельсо


Чувственное--это прямое восприятие, а не то, что "предстаёт уму в виде обманчивых".

----------

Сергей Хос (14.05.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Comedy Club
> (Я могу аргументировать свою позицию, они - вряд ли...)


Схожесть некоторых существенных положений не нуждается в аргументации. Она либо усматривается, либо нет. От "я" зависима аргументация, короче.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чувственное--это прямое восприятие, а не то, что "предстаёт уму в виде обманчивых".


Способность воспринимать\познавать\осознавать\... - и есть Ясный Свет. 
В этом не только поэзия)

----------


## Фил

> Схожесть некоторых существенных положений не нуждается в аргументации. Она либо усматривается, либо нет. От "я" зависима аргументация, короче.


Существенного положения трилакшаны (аничча, анатта, дукха) нет больше нигде, это уникально.
Усматривать нечего.
Похожее есть у античных скептиков.
У платоников и неоплатоников этого нет.

----------


## Фил

> Чувственное--это прямое восприятие, а не то, что "предстаёт уму в виде обманчивых".


Воспринимает (и чувствует) все равно ум.
Глаз ничего не видит. Он только реагирует.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Воспринимает (и чувствует) все равно ум.
> Глаз ничего не видит. Он только реагирует.


Разница между воспринятым и вымышленным остается.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Способность воспринимать\познавать\осознавать\... - и есть Ясный Свет. 
> В этом не только поэзия)


Способность эта, замечу, есть и у таракана.
Привлекает не способность познавать, а приписываемая ей вечность  :Smilie:  сат-чит-ананда

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.05.2016), Фил (13.05.2016)

----------


## Aion

> У платоников и неоплатоников этого нет.


Уподобление мира сновидению - один из основных мотивов философии Платона.  В буддизме то же самое.

----------


## Фил

> Уподобление мира сновидению - один из основных мотивов философии Платона.  В буддизме то же самое.


Субъективные идеалисты тоже уподобляют мир сновидению.

Из трилакшаны существенна анатта.
У платоников - с точностью до наоборот - атта (формы)

----------


## Aion

> Субъективные идеалисты тоже уподобляют мир сновидению.


Немудрено. 
*Вся европейская философия на самом деле - ряд примечаний к Платону.* ©  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Немудрено. 
> *Вся европейская философия на самом деле - ряд примечаний к Платону.* ©


Но не к Будде, Нагарджуне и скептикам, к сожалению.
А платонизм порождает чудовищ.

----------


## Aion

> А платонизм порождает чудовищ.


Чудовищ порождает сон разума. Платонизм здесь не при чём.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Чудовищ порождает сон разума. Платонизм здесь не при чём.


Это он и есть.
Только во сне такое придумать можно было  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Способность эта, замечу, есть и у таракана.
> Привлекает не способность познавать, а приписываемая ей вечность


Приписывается, возможно потому, что все живые существа обладают потенциалом становления Буддой ?

----------


## Алик

> Извините меня пожалуйста. 
> Да какая разница - разглагольствования или ещё что-то? Вот, например, коаны вышибают всевозможные невидимые опоры в уме. Разве не интересно эти опоры обнаружить в повседневной жизни?


 :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (13.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Приписывается, возможно потому, что все живые существа обладают потенциалом становления Буддой ?


Конечно. Потенциал пробуждения дело такое, что уничтожить его невозможно, поэтому вечен.
Но смешение "ума ясного света" с буддовостью--дело рук тантриков, кажется.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но смешение "ума ясного света" с буддовостью--дело рук тантриков, кажется.


Скорее разделение их - дело "чьих-то" рук.

"Ясный свет ума" это сама способность  постигать, осознавать, прозревать, познавать, просвещаться. Ну просто термин такой, можно сказать образ.
Эта способность\качество не отделена от буддовости, что выражается в другом термине\образе: "единство\союз ясности и пустоты".
Если разобрать тиб. термин жентонг, это иная-пустота или пустота-от-другого, то есть Природа Ума\Природа Будды: пуста от всего иного, кроме этого своего качества\свойства\способности познавать,...

----------

Нико (14.05.2016), Фил (13.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Дорогой Монферран, на мой взгляд, для  переживания пустоты, ну, или ума "до-мышления", "изначальной точки, истинного "Я"  и т.д., необходимо смириться, что рассудок на это принципиально не способен, т.к. он воспринимает мир только в дуалистических категориях и всегда опаздывает (реальность в этом моменте, а рассудок всегда немножко позже). На наше счастье, ещё есть интуитивный ум, не зависящий от рассудка, который ничего не создаёт и не проверяет, и, поэтому, он всегда в этом моменте. Для него вода всегда мокрая, а лёд холодный. А "вся вселенная на кончике моего ногтя", как говорил ДМ Де Джин. И в этом нет дуализма.


Дорогой Алик,
это был Ваш комментарий на моё сообщение, где говорилось о звеньях.

Вода всегда мокрая, а лёд холодный, трава зелёная, чай горячий (здесь и сейчас).
Очень просто, и для взрослых, и для детей, и для животных.
Проблема в том, что хотя это речь о нерассудочном восприятии, это есть восприятие объектов в их ложном самобытии, это не переживание пустоты. 
Если горячий чай пролили на брюки - а тчьорт побьери! - страдание - самсара.
Ум до-мышления здесь, несомненно, присутствовал, но это не избавило от ума с мышлением.

Звенья авидья - санскара - виджняна - намарупа описывают нерассудочное восприятие.
Рассудок вмешивается, когда мы какие-то идеи вкладываем в понимание звеньев.
Опыт Будды, 12ПС, описывает жизнь всех живых существ, которым ещё предстоит помочь, чтобы они научились сохранять умиротворение, несмотря на побуждения.

----------

Алик (14.05.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Только во сне такое придумать можно было


Просыпайтесь!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Эта способность\качество не отделена от буддовости, что выражается в другом термине\образе: "единство\союз ясности и пустоты".


Кто это единство изобрёл, не тантрики?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чувственное--это прямое восприятие, а не то, что "предстаёт уму в виде обманчивых".


Чувственно воспринимается паратантра, обманчиво предстает парикальпита, отсутствие второго в первом - паринишпанна.
Вот паратантра и есть "кармические следы", квази-реальное, которое "простаки" считают "чувственным".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чувственно воспринимается паратантра, обманчиво предстает парикальпита, отсутствие второго в первом - паринишпанна.
> Вот паратантра и есть "кармические следы", квази-реальное, которое "простаки" считают "чувственным".


Стал бы я писать умному человеку о позиции простаков.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кто это единство изобрёл, не тантрики?


Кто изобрёл солнечный свет в дневном пространстве, не физики ли ?

Но если вернуться к вопросу единства "пустого" пространства ума и присущему ему свойству "ясного света" осознавания -  какие источники будут авторитетными и достоверными, ну и так чтоб не-тантрики?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кто изобрёл солнечный свет в дневном пространстве, не физики ли ?


_Правильная_ аналогия: "кто изобрел корпускулярно-волновую теорию, не физики ли?"
"Единство" нам известно по сочинениям ряда буддийских авторов.




> Но если вернуться к вопросу единства "пустого" пространства ума и присущему ему свойству "ясного света" осознавания -  какие источники будут авторитетными и достоверными, ну и так чтоб не-тантрики?


Я не против тантриков. Если всё, что есть о "единстве", писано в эпоху тантры (7+ век) теми же авторами, что ссылаются на тантры.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не против тантриков. Если всё, что есть о "единстве", писано в эпоху тантры (7+ век) теми же авторами, что ссылаются на тантры.


О "единстве" пустоты(śūnya) и осознавания(jñāna), вроде было сказано и раньше и именно на это ссылаются в жетонг.
Это ведь Махамадхьямака.

----------

Фил (14.05.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Дорогой Алик,
> это был Ваш комментарий на моё сообщение, где говорилось о звеньях.
> 
> Вода всегда мокрая, а лёд холодный, трава зелёная, чай горячий (здесь и сейчас).
> Очень просто, и для взрослых, и для детей, и для животных.
> Проблема в том, что хотя это речь о нерассудочном восприятии, это есть восприятие объектов в их ложном самобытии, это не переживание пустоты. 
> Если горячий чай пролили на брюки - а тчьорт побьери! - страдание - самсара.
> Ум до-мышления здесь, несомненно, присутствовал, но это не избавило от ума с мышлением.
> 
> ...


А если не проверять себя, как Вы думаете, останется проблема или нет? На мой взгляд, Вы всё ещё пытаетесь понять  и проверить пустоту логикой - если случилось то, то  появится это. Чай горячий - 1. Чай пролился на брюки - 1. 1 + 1 = 0  ( Нет проблем)  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (14.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> А если не проверять себя, как Вы думаете, останется проблема или нет? На мой взгляд, Вы всё ещё пытаетесь понять  и проверить пустоту логикой - если случилось то, то  появится это. Чай горячий - 1. Чай пролился на брюки - 1. 1 + 1 = 0  ( Нет проблем)


А проверка - это то, что бы мне хотелось, потому что ДМ Сунг Сан говорил прямо ученикам: _"я сказал так, чтобы проверить ваш ум"._
Какие-то привязанности сидят, привычное понимание, а вопросами их выбивают.
Вот и Вы предлагаете какую-то тарабарщину 1 + 1 = 0. Что это вообще такое? Проверяете, и это хорошо! "И думал Буткеев мне челюсть круша..."
Возможно, есть и логика...
Мастер Сунг Сан говорил о проблеме привязанности к форме, мышлению, пустоте, свободе.
Простая проверка показывает, что ученик привязан к форме, когда повторяет по шаблону: "небо синее, трава зеленая". Это есть в диалогах.

----------

Алик (14.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Монферран, хорошо бы Вам получить наставления от мастера дзен.

Чаще всего, учителя прямо говорят: не проверяйте свой ум.

----------

Алик (15.05.2016), Монферран (14.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чаще всего, учителя прямо говорят: не проверяйте свой ум.


А техника "трех пребываний" не используется: откуда пришел, куда ушел и где находится сейчас?

----------

Монферран (14.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А техника "трех пребываний" не используется: откуда пришел, куда ушел и где находится сейчас?


Это вопрос новичку. Вводный. Учит "не знаю" и удару

----------

Монферран (14.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Это вопрос новичку. Вводный. Учит "не знаю" и удару


А какой самый простой коан для новичков?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А какой самый простой коан для новичков?


Кто Вы. Откуда пришли. Куда уйдете.

Затем функция. Что это? Часы, книга, колокольчик, чашка чая.

Затем сравнение. В чем разница между книгой и часами.

----------

Алик (15.05.2016), Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кто Вы. Откуда пришли. Куда уйдете.


Самочинные коаны как бы от Вон Сона?
Хотя у меня почему-то всплывает фрагмент из "Записной книжки мессии" Рич. Баха:

Прежде всего вспомни, *откуда ты пришел, куда ты идешь* и почему ты заварил всю эту кашу, которую и расхлебываешь.
И загадка: почему эти вопросы самые простые, т.е. для новичков...




> Затем функция. Что это? Часы, книга, колокольчик, чашка чая.
> 
> Затем сравнение. В чем разница между книгой и часами.


В общем, да: коаны -- замечательная вещь для блефа или мистификаций -- чем нелепее вопрос, тем больше смахивает на дзэн. : )

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, независимо от поводов для Вашей подозрительности, это традиционные вопросы на первой встрече с дзен-мастером для каждого новичка в школе Кван Ум. Лично получал их от дзен-мастера Ву Бонга, наряду с множеством других новичков в августе 2000 года. Затем неоднократно слышал такие же вопросы от Ву Бонга другим ученикам. Попробуйте не возбуждаться на ровном месте, Вы вполне можете проверить информацию в независимых источниках.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> В общем, да: коаны -- замечательная вещь для блефа или мистификаций -- чем нелепее вопрос, тем больше смахивает на дзэн. : )


И Вы хотите выступить бескомпромиссным судьёй в защиту правды?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, независимо от поводов для Вашей подозрительности, это традиционные вопросы на первой встрече с дзен-мастером для каждого новичка в школе Кван Ум. Лично получал их от дзен-мастера Ву Бонга, наряду с множеством других новичков в августе 2000 года. Затем неоднократно слышал такие же вопросы от Ву Бонга другим ученикам. Попробуйте не возбуждаться на ровном месте, Вы вполне можете проверить информацию в независимых источниках.


Интересно... Неужто в Кван Ум каждому новичку задают одни и те же вопросы?
Эти же вопросы, к слову, фигурируют в ворохе независимых источников, где даже слово "дзэн" не встречается. Проверьте?
Так что же делает их лёгкими? Готовый ответ "Не знам"? : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересно... Неужто в Кван Ум каждому новичку задают одни и те же вопросы?
> Эти же вопросы, к слову, фигурируют в ворохе независимых источников, где даже слово "дзэн" не встречается. Проверьте?
> Так что же делает их лёгкими? Готовый ответ "Не знам"? : )


Здесь нечего обсуждать. Вы знаете учеников из Кван Ум, выясняйте.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Здесь нечего обсуждать. Вы знаете учеников из Кван Ум, выясняйте.


Ну нет, каждый порядочный собеседник должен отвечать за свои слова или хотя бы отвечать на вытекающие из его слов доп. вопросы. Особенно, если этот человек не вполне порядочен и был не раз и не два уловлен на блефе.
Так что же делает эти вопросы лёгкими -- с Вашей, а не с чьей-то точки зрения? : )

----------


## Монферран

> Здесь нечего обсуждать. Вы знаете учеников из Кван Ум, выясняйте.


Человека что-то цепляет, а готовый ответ "не знам" ничем не помогает ему решить проблему.  :Smilie: 
Коан перестал быть коаном в глазах того, для кого имеет смысл только, когда ответ заранее не раскрыт с последней страницы задачника.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, Вас никто не уполномочил спрашивать с кого-либо за слова. Сами на себя взвалили - сами и несите. Ваша предвзятость давно известна и горите в этом костре самостоятельно. Счастья.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Человека что-то цепляет, а готовый ответ "не знам" ничем не помогает ему решить проблему. 
> Коан перестал быть коаном в глазах того, для кого имеет смысл только, когда ответ заранее не раскрыт с последней страницы задачника.


Чтобы учиться - нужно стать учеником.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Ну нет, каждый порядочный собеседник должен отвечать за свои слова или хотя бы отвечать на вытекающие из его слов доп. вопросы. Особенно, если этот человек не вполне порядочен и был не раз и не два уловлен на блефе.
> Так что же делает эти вопросы лёгкими -- с Вашей, а не с чьей-то точки зрения? : )


Хм, является ли старческий маразм обличителя смягчающим обстоятельством?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, Вас никто не уполномочил спрашивать с кого-либо за слова. Сами на себя взвалили - сами и несите. Ваша предвзятость давно известна и горите в этом костре самостоятельно. Счастья.


Отвечать за свои слова -- личная внутренняя ответственность. Если человек от неё уклоняется -- значит, неискренен... В чём Вы не первый раз расписываетесь, блефуя и всё такое.
А со своим счастьем я и сам разберусь. И уж точно, что -- без Вас. : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Отвечать за свои слова -- личная внутренняя ответственность. Если человек от неё уклоняется -- значит, неискренен... В чём Вы не первый раз расписываетесь, блефуя и всё такое.
> А со своим счастьем я и сам разберусь. И уж точно, что -- без Вас. : )


Вы недостойный собеседник, чтобы с Вами общаться. Что доказали уже неоднократно. Мараться об Вас нет ни малейшего желания. Вы носите в своем уме достаточно пакости, чтобы проецировать ее на каждого встречного. Вот и носите ее в себе не выплескивая на других. Вам попритерпелось, а люди ни при чем.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хм, является ли старческий маразм обличителя смягчающим обстоятельством?


И был у Вон Сона один верный ученик, да и тот -- как бы Анри Луи Огюст Рикар... %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы недостойный собеседник, чтобы с Вами общаться. Что доказали уже неоднократно. Мараться об Вас нет ни малейшего желания. Вы носите в своем уме достаточно пакости, чтобы проецировать ее на каждого встречного. Вот и носите ее в себе не выплескивая на других. Вам попритерпелось, а люди ни при чем.


Ну-ну, от вопросов-то не утекайте опять и опять на личности, продолжая общаться? Не поможет же...
Так почему те три вопроса лёгкие?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И был у Вон Сона один верный ученик, да и тот -- как бы Анри Луи Огюст Рикар... %)


Ну унижайтесь, хотя бы. Позорите себя на пустом месте. Лучше бы не фантазировали о людях по своему нелегкому жизненному опыту. Едкость у Вас зашкаливала давно. Только и умеете, что портить отношения.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну-ну, от вопросов-то не утекайте опять и опять на личности? Не поможет...
> Так почему те три вопроса лёгкие?


С чего Вы взяли, что они легкие?

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> С чего Вы взяли, что они легкие?


Взял -- не я, а некто Вон Сон. Нешто он уже как бы запамятовал, привычно проецируя?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну унижайтесь, хотя бы. Позорите себя на пустом месте. Лучше бы не фантазировали о людях по своему нелегкому жизненному опыту. Едкость у Вас зашкаливала давно. Только и умеете, что портить отношения.


Наш как бы Анри Луи Огюст Рикар уже не первый раз подобострастно (по отношению к "учителю") мну хамит и нарывается, жаждая ответа. До сих пор -- игнорил это, надеясь, что угомонится. Но почему бы не ответить на его очередное явное хамство иронией, для разнообразия? А не поможет -- бум повторять! : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Взял -- не я, а некто Вон Сон. Нешто он уже как бы запамятовал, привычно проецируя?


Взяли Вы и тащите упорно. Как обычно, впрочем.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Взяли Вы и тащите упорно. Как обычно, впрочем.


Кто на вопрос "А какой самый простой коан для новичков?" ответил тремя вопросами, выдав их за самый простой коан?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто на вопрос "А какой самый простой коан для новичков?" ответил тремя вопросами, выдав их за самый простой коан?


Нда. А кто тут берется судить о простом-непростом и легком и нелегком? Не рядитесь в судьи, Вам не по плечу. Вспомните свой любимый коан и не претендуйте на мудреца. Вы что-то его подзабыли, да и раньше практиковали лишь условно.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> И был у Вон Сона один верный ученик, да и тот -- как бы Анри Луи Огюст Рикар... %)


Ну вот есть пользователь, которого в ученичестве не заподозришь, но диагноз обличителю давал тот же самый, хотя совсем в иной ситуации, что показательно . Действительно, уважаемой Юй Кан, зачем разжигать? Мирно беседовали, и уже довольно долго Вы не нападали, и тут на тебе, опять с цепи сорвались. Это тру буддизм у Вас такой, а?

----------


## Фил



----------

Алик (15.05.2016), Шавырин (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нда. А кто тут берется судить о простом-непростом и легком и нелегком? Не рядитесь в судьи, Вам не по плечу. Вспомните свой любимый коан и не претендуйте на мудреца. Вы что-то его подзабыли, да и раньше практиковали лишь условно.


Судить за простоту/лёгкость опрометчиво взялся Вон Сон (так и не ответивший ни разу на чиста-рассейский правильный коан : ), а не Юй Кан, не раз на него ответивший. : )

----------


## Won Soeng

Да уж. Раз зрители подтянулись, время уходить за кулисы.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Судить за простоту/лёгкость опрометчиво взялся Вон Сон (так и не ответивший ни разу на чиста-рассейский правильный коан : ), а не Юй Кан, не раз на него ответивший. : )


Ответьте здесь и сейчас. И не морочьте людям голову. Это только Вас тревожит "опрометчивость". Очень уж Вы себя осторожным мните. 
Мне откланяться или послать? Нет удовольствия общаться с Вами. Вы навязчивы сверх меры и позволяете себе суждения не по уму и не по авторитету.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот есть пользователь, которого в ученичестве не заподозришь, но диагноз обличителю давал тот же самый, хотя совсем в иной ситуации, что показательно . Действительно, уважаемой Юй Кан, зачем разжигать? Мирно беседовали, и уже довольно долго Вы не нападали, и тут на тебе, опять с цепи сорвались. Это тру буддизм у Вас такой, а?


С чего решили, что, став тут вдруг аж уважаемым, нападаю, опять с цепи сорвавшись? : )
Вам чесалось -- почесал, в кои веки... Чего не так?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ответьте здесь и сейчас. И не морочьте людям голову. Это только Вас тревожит "опрометчивость". Очень уж Вы себя осторожным мните. 
> Мне откланяться или послать? Нет удовольствия общаться с Вами. Вы навязчивы сверх меры и позволяете себе суждения не по уму и не по авторитету.


Вот опять не туда, а куда-то на привычный командный насест... %)
*Так что же делает те три вопроса простыми, лёгкими -- для Вас и для новичков?*

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот опять не туда, а на командный насест... %)
> Так что же делает те три вопроса простыми, лёгкими -- для Вас и для новичков?


Уже и простыми и легкими?  :Smilie:  Простить Вам невнимательность?

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уже и простыми и легкими?  Простить Вам невнимательность?


Тут _простой_ и _лёгкий_ -- синонимы. Но не отвлекайтесь и не отвлекайте...
Так что же делает те три вопроса таковыми для Вас? : ) Или -- простыми, но не лёгкими, или -- лёгкими, но не простыми? 
Ну пораскиньте же умом, отвечая мну, дураку! : ) Вы же умный, нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут _простой_ и _лёгкий_ -- синонимы. Но не отвлекайтесь и не отвлекайте...
> Так что же делает те три вопроса таковыми для Вас? : ) Или -- простыми, но не лёгкими, или -- лёгкими но не простыми? 
> Ну пораскиньте же умом, отвечая мну, дураку! : ) Вы же умный, нет?


Вы без язвительности - прямо и четко дайте ответ. 

И не решайте за всех, что синонимы, что не синонимы. Повинитесь за невнимательность и упертость - продолжим. А пока терзайте свой коан. Без хитростей.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы без язвительности - прямо и четко дайте ответ. 
> 
> И не решайте за всех, что синонимы, что не синонимы. Повинитесь за невнимательность и упертость - продолжим. А пока терзайте свой коан. Без хитростей.


Ну Вы, как завсегда, чисто по Жванецкому, уж в который раз: "... долго бился головой об стенку, в общем, ушел от ответа". %) Неодолимый боец! : )

----------


## Won Soeng

Не Вам одолевать. Вот и делов-то. А то что Вы бьетесь головой о стену, так это от слепоты. Дверь рядом.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> О "единстве" пустоты(śūnya) и осознавания(jñāna), вроде было сказано и раньше и именно на это ссылаются в жетонг.


Остаётся приравнять jñānam и "ум ясного света"--и вуаля. Так и работали.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Остаётся приравнять jñānam и "ум ясного света"--и вуаля. Так и работали.


Десятая Арья Бхуми.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

И всё таки душа существует? :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> И всё таки душа существует?


Если Вы дополните "существование возникает при необходимом условии цепляния" то это не будет ошибкой  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> И всё таки душа существует?


В какой то мере.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> В какой то мере.


В какой то мере... В которой всё происходит? Will

----------


## Монферран

> А если не проверять себя, как Вы думаете, останется проблема или нет? На мой взгляд, Вы всё ещё пытаетесь понять  и проверить пустоту логикой - если случилось то, то  появится это. Чай горячий - 1. Чай пролился на брюки - 1. 1 + 1 = 0  ( Нет проблем)


Да, Вы правы.

_А если не проверять себя, как Вы думаете, останется проблема или нет?_ - спонтанность осознавания в различных обстоятельствах - о ней говорит в поучениях ДМ Та Хуэй.

----------

Won Soeng (17.05.2016), Алик (17.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если Вы дополните "существование возникает при необходимом условии цепляния" то это не будет ошибкой


Ум ясного света на имеет условий возникновения и прекращения.
И вместе с тем его нельзя назвать несуществующим. ))))

----------

Aion (17.05.2016), Won Soeng (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ум ясного света на имеет условий возникновения и прекращения.
> И вместе с тем его нельзя назвать несуществующим.


 @*Сергей Хос* ,а Вы можете (чтобы не оставалось никаких вопросов) пояснить.
чем такое определение отличается от этернализма?

Т.е. например в такой форме:
_Ум ясного света на имеет условий возникновения и прекращения. И вместе с тем его нельзя назвать несуществующим.
Но это также не этернализм, потому что....._

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> @*Сергей Хос* ,а Вы можете (чтобы не оставалось никаких вопросов) пояснить.
> чем такое определение отличается от этернализма?


Видимо, Фил, вы не очень хорошо понимаете, что такое "этернализм", отрицаемый в буддизме.

Этернализм предполагает прежде всего вещное, субстанциональное существование, в котором несомое качество отлично от своего носителя; носитель при этом понимается как не подлежащая восприятию суб-станция (вещь-в-себе), которая и мыслится как самосущая.
Например, если мы сочтем, что сознание является результатом (порождением или проявлением) совокупности вечных и неизменных атомов (например, возникает в результате электрохимических процессов в мозгу) - вот это будет этернализм.

Ум ясного света нельзя считать такой субстанциональной и непознаваемой "вещью-в-себе", поскольку в нем познаваемое, познающий и акт познания составляют полное единство (он есть только-ясность-и-осознавание). И хотя он рассматривается как основа всех проявлений-видимостей, это все равно не делает его непознаваемой субстанцией, поскольку сам он совершенно прозрачен для познания, будучи самим знанием как таковым.

----------

Won Soeng (17.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2016), Павел Ш. (17.05.2016), Фил (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

Теперь понятно  :Kiss:

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Теперь понятно


Тут правда есть одна тонкость. Прасангики в целом ругают читтаматринов, обзывая их "субстанционалистами" на том основании, что в читтаматре (вероятно, в некоторых подшколах) феноменальные видимости (snang ba) понимались как "единосущные" с умом, то есть ум представлялся именно как своего рода "субстанция" проявлений.
В тибетской прасанге эта проблема по-разному решается в гелугпинском и негелугпинском (маха-мадхьямиковском) рассмотрениях.
В гелуг, как известно, "вообще ничего нет даже условно" (что бы это ни значило)))), правда, там каким-то таинственным образом все же постулируется "существование внешнего" (я пытался обсудить эту проблему в одноименной теме, но без особого успеха).
В негелугпинской же прасанге все видимости понимаются не как сам ум, но как своего "умопорождения", несубстанциональные, иллюзорные и квазиреальные манифестации кармических следов (и поэтому не могут пониматься как нечто "внешнее" в собственном смысле). Но и сам ум не может рассматриваться в качестве их суб-станции в силу указанных выше причин.

Как-то примерно так. )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.05.2016), Фил (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ум ясного света на имеет условий возникновения и прекращения.
> И вместе с тем его нельзя назвать несуществующим. ))))


И обязательно нужно дополнить критикой воззрений вроде "Татхагата существует", "Татхагата не существует", "Татхагата и существует и не существует", "Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует" и критикой тех, кто все подобное утверждает, или отрицает, не зная Татхагаты.

Тот кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение, тот видит Татхагату.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тот кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение, тот видит Татхагату.


Именно так, поскольку в основе взаимозависимого возникновения - изначальный ум, татхагатагарбха, порождающий все "возникающее" ))))

----------


## Aion

> Тот кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение, тот видит Татхагату.


Есть другая версия:



> А Благословенный сказал: «Тот, кто видит зависимое возникновение, тот видит Дхамму; кто видит Дхамму, тот видит зависимое возникновение». 
> 
> МН 28

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть другая версия


Кто видит Дхарму, тот видит Татхагату, так что "множества" совпадают.
И потом, непонятно, что там на самом деле сказано, в сутре: "дхармы" или "Дхарму". Можно и так и эдак прочесть. Если "дхармы" - то как раз "вааимозависимость" )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И потом, непонятно, что там на самом деле сказано, в сутре: "дхармы" или "Дхарму". Можно и так и эдак прочесть. Если "дхармы" - то как раз "вааимозависимость" )))


В сутте употреблено ед.ч.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> И хотя он рассматривается как основа всех проявлений-видимостей, это все равно не делает его непознаваемой субстанцией, поскольку сам он совершенно прозрачен для познания, будучи самим знанием как таковым.


Вот едешь на метре, видишь в окошко - огни, платформа, мусор строительный... А поезд не останавливается. Так вот она - суб-станция...

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, @*Фил*, в продолжение недавнего обсуждения - что вы видите на этой картинке: лошадь или лягушку? И что происходит с пратитьясамутпадой при перемене взляда?

----------

Won Soeng (18.05.2016), Фил (18.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, @*Фил*, в продолжение недавнего обсуждения - что вы видите на этой картинке: лошадь или лягушку? И что происходит с пратитьясамутпадой при перемене взляда?


Я и то и другое вижу (сначала конечно же коня-без-пальто увидел  :Smilie:  )
Но я не могу осознать момент переключения.
Картинка как бы одновременно и конь и лягушка, т.е. так или иначе в какой-то образ упорядочена.

В той картинке что было отличительно, что сначала я вообще ничего не видел.

----------


## Фил

Вот это я помню долго в детстве разглядывал, прежде чем торкнуло

----------

Монферран (18.05.2016)

----------


## Алексей А

> В гелуг, как известно, "вообще ничего нет даже условно" (что бы это ни значило)


Условно нет истинного(самосущего). Обусловленность и относительность не отрицается.

----------

Нико (18.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> И что происходит с пратитьясамутпадой при перемене взляда?


Вначале увидел лягушку. При перемене взгляда обнаруживаются _признаки_: сужающаяся морда с линией рта и ноздрями, глаз, грива, ушки.

В момент, когда линии гривы ещё ни разу не осознавались как грива, была мысль: эти линии неспроста.

----------

